

Challenge: disruptive for the blind - michaeldNPR

Can you send out an email to some of your tech  friends? I am looking for some disruptive technology for the blind. There is a high school girl here in NH -- she is a STEM nut but has limitations learning with current technology. She wants to take notes in Braille and follow along with the instructor. Currently she uses an IPAD hooked ot a Braille board but she cannot keep up with the instructor and with the rest of the class. SHe wants to be like the other students where she listens, follows along in a book and takes notes. One day she wants to go to college and do what other kids are doing but this technology limitation is making things difficult for her. 
I suggested two I Pads. One for assistive technology with a braile connector and the second for her to follow along in a book and take notes. A bit unworkable -- perhaps an app that would open up two panes one with the book and the other for notes. Something with the assistive technology working seamless with her notetaking.<p>She wants to own her own technology business one day. Can you help make her dream come true?<p>Mike Daniele
Email *	michael.daniele@me.com<p>Michael
======
jareds
I'm a totally blind software developer. Based on my experience there is no way
to efficiently take notes and read from a book at the same time. She should
ask the teacher to let her know ahead of time what reading will be discussed.
She can then do the reading ahead of time and focus on taking notes in class
when the teacher is talking. I would also suggest using a bluetooth keyboard
instead of typing in Braille. While Braille is useful for reading it is not as
efficient of an input method as a normal keyboard.

------
FesterCluck
What about these combo keyboard-braille displays? Or the braille display
laptop attachments?

[http://store.humanware.com/hus/at-school](http://store.humanware.com/hus/at-
school)

------
acosmism
hey Mike, shed be perfect for masschallenge! applications are about to close!
masschallenge.org

